# Stuck with JT Vanilla Guide



## tab200 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi,

I'm not sure if this is the place to post but I'm stuck with "To go from anything to Jt's Vanilla GB Guide", at step 7. It says to install vanilla gb v 5 .zip but this isn't located anywhere in the downloads.

What's my next step?

Guide is located here -> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?t=2679


----------



## sarkozy (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm not sure if that post has been updated, I would assume it should be the latest version of VG.


----------



## tab200 (Aug 18, 2011)

What the hell is VG?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Vanilla gingerbread


----------



## JJcas15 (Aug 7, 2011)

Go to JT vanilla gingerbread thread... He has V6 up so you can manually download it. Its also on Rom Manager.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## BrwnSuperman (Aug 1, 2011)

JJcas15 said:


> Go to JT vanilla gingerbread thread... He has V6 up so you can manually download it. Its also on Rom Manager.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


I updated the files to include version 6, use the file in the download for VGB version 6.


----------

